# [SOLVED] Toro z master has no power under load



## anrick (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi Guys i just develop a problem. On my first job for the day which was a little tuff because the lawn was more than 3 feet high and thick but my mower went through it well with out any problem. On the start of the second job which was not high at all the mower had no power i could not understand it the lawn was about 4-6 inches high when, i pull the pto to start cutting the power seem fine but when i start to cut it just bogs down where i have to go through it very slow so it does not cut off. Does any one have any idea what is going on thanks for you help.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Toro z master has no power under load*

The grass clippings may have had time to dry out and clog your mower deck......I'm sure the deck was on it's way to becoming clogged after the 3' tall grass. Time to raise the deck and give it a cleaning....as well as check for long grasses wrapped around the spindles. While you are at it, check the sharpness of the blades......I think 50hrs between sharpenings.


----------



## anrick (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Toro z master has no power under load*

I looked there and its not that bad i cant see it being that is there another reason that can cause this i have also notice that my muffler sounded different do you think it could be my muffler. its on a 25hp kohler


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Toro z master has no power under load*

How many hours on this unit?? With 25HP sounds like a 60" deck....3 blades and 3 spindles. Make sure the spindles are turning free.....still sounds like grass wrapped around one or all of them. 

The change in exhaust sound.....all the time or when the PTO is engaged??


----------



## Kasey28 (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Toro z master has no power under load*

If the engine is a V-twin pull off the valve covers and check the push rods to see if they are still in their places. I'm only suggesting this because i am working on a 26 horse briggs engine that had the same issue (didnt sound right and would bog under load) and i found that the exhaust valve guide had worked its way out which caused the rocker arm to bottom out on it which caused the push rod to bend which in turn caused the intake push rod to bend. Hope this helps you


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Toro z master has no power under load*

Sounds plausible.....but that is a common problem with B&S v-twins. Not sure if the Kohler engines suffer from the same issue. Worth a try to check compression before tearing into it......the change in muffler sound does indicate an exhaust valve. 

Still waiting for a reply on the hours......


----------



## anrick (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Toro z master has no power under load*



SABL said:


> Sounds plausible.....but that is a common problem with B&S v-twins. Not sure if the Kohler engines suffer from the same issue. Worth a try to check compression before tearing into it......the change in muffler sound does indicate an exhaust valve.
> 
> Still waiting for a reply on the hours......


 It has 783 hours and guess what it was the muffler i think something must of callapse in the inside i tried my friends muffler from his toro and it worked. but thanks for all the help.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Toro z master has no power under load*

Thanks for the reply!! I'll have to check on the issue of mufflers for this critter. I have the same machine with ~400hrs. Well, the kid is in possession of it right now....:grin:. The only stipulation is that it stays in the garage when not in use....if he leaves it outside in the weather for even one night I will sell it.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes, thanks for letting us know. I have never seen a plugged up 4 cycle muffler. 2 cycle yes. I wonder if it is running to rich?

BG


----------

